# Akihabara Contest section is go!



## Yak (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm glad to inform you that we are now hosting another addition the Akihabara Gallery, the *Akihabara Contests* section. Here we going to hold regular contests involving all possible kinds of media for the Akihabara Gallery series: _Fairy Tail, Boku no Hero Academia, Toriko, Dragonball and Nanatsu no Taizai_.

We are hoping for eager participation and to kick it all off we currently have a Halloween Contest running for all five manga series simultaneously. Not only can you go wild in any contest of your choice, just this time you can also win instant prizes without collecting any points!

In the future we are planning on more contests and look forward to increasing the activity and reputation of these manga and the entire Akihabara section.

*So, make sure to check it out and give it a shot!*


----------



## Catamount (Oct 23, 2015)

Congratz!
I would love to take part in some contest there, later on.
Also a VM. ~


----------



## Yak (Oct 23, 2015)

Mistake's been cleaned up


----------

